# Pere Marquette wadable water spinner fishing



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello everyone. I am a medical student at Oakland University, originally from Southern California. I have been doing a lot of research and want to fish for salmon on the Pere Marquette, just to say I have caught a Chinook. I am a spinner fisherman, and like to wade. If I have to swim, so be it. I love hiking rivers. Anyways, I just want to know if there are any stretches known to have salmon that are wadable and not spinner restricted on the Pere Marquette. I'm just talking general stretches (Between cities or campgrounds) I don't want to steal your honey holes. I am going to drive up from Auburn Hills early in the morning and do a long day fishing a large stretch of the river. I am strictly catch and release. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you all. Attached is my very first Michigan Trout, love this beautiful state.


----------



## bigteeth (Aug 24, 2020)

Call up Baldwin Bait and Tackle, they can help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Right off the bat I can tell you that you are going to have to be below Indian bridge.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hermin James said:


> Right off the bat I can tell you that you are going to have to be below Indian bridge.


Thanks Hermin. I'll look more into that area. Are spinners allowed on that stretch?


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

bigteeth said:


> Call up Baldwin Bait and Tackle, they can help point you in the right direction.


Thanks bigteeth, I'll give them a call right now


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes below Indian Bridge (Reek Road) is type 3 open to all tackle.

https://westmichiganflyfishing.com/rivers-we-fish/pere-marquette-river/


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

While you are at it add a Coho Salmon out of the Platte River to your list


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hermin James said:


> While you are at it add a Coho Salmon out of the Platte River to your list


Definitely! I'm trying to catch at least one of all the local fish, while I am out here. Is there a general stretch of the Platte I should try, and what time of the year do they come? I have caught rainbow trout, cut bows, Bonneville cutthroat, golden trout, German browns, and brook trout throughout California and Utah. Now that I'm in Michigan, I'm trying to catch as many of the salmonids as I can. I'll have to research more into the Coho


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

AA


Hermin James said:


> While you are at it add a Coho Salmon out of the Platte River to your list


Also how do I like messages on this forum. You're a stud, I'm trying to give you as much props as I can lol


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

The Coho are getting ready to run right now. They do the majority of the egg take for coho on platte and its weired off. Thousands of fish between Lake Michigan and the weir at times.


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Its all in the Sleeping Bear Dunes Platte River park along Lake Michigan road / 708. The weir is located just west of Mud lake.


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

The platte is regulated to single hook less than half inch hook gap. You may find the spinner fishing better surf casting in front of where it dumps into the lake.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hermin James said:


> The platte is regulated to single hook less than half inch hook gap. You may find the spinner fishing better surf casting in front of where it dumps into the lake.


Wow Hermin. Thank you so much for all of this information. I'm gonna have to head on down to the platte and try it out. So just park near the campgrounds and fish the river til it hits Lake Michigan? Is the river wadable? I unfortunately don't have a boat because I'm a poor medical student


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes make sure to get a parking pass. There are well established paths from the street to the river in areas it's legal to pass through and much of the river is wadable.


----------



## anthony oriano (Sep 23, 2018)

Any Coho in the Platte yet? Can't be long now.


----------



## anthony oriano (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey Hermin..what is the online link to the weir?


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

bigteeth said:


> Call up Baldwin Bait and Tackle, they can help point you in the right direction.


 x2


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/platteriverstatefishhatchery/


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Chinook
Coho
Atlantic
Pink
Pinook
Brook trout
Rainbow trout
Brown trout
Lake trout
Tiger trout
Splake

Start checking them off your list. I happen to know someone who has caught them all.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hermin James said:


> Yes make sure to get a parking pass. There are well established paths from the street to the river in areas it's legal to pass through and much of the river is wadable.


Thanks again Hermin. I really appreciate all of your help!


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

hypox said:


> Chinook
> Coho
> Atlantic
> Pink
> ...


Yeah I only have 4 off that list. Hoping to catch a chinook this September. And hopefully some Coho as well, thanks to Hermin. Gotta keep making buddies on this awesome site and see if I can complete it. Nothing better than chasing salmonids


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hermin James said:


> Yes make sure to get a parking pass. There are well established paths from the street to the river in areas it's legal to pass through and much of the river is wadable.


Hey Hermin, would you mind private messaging me? I was told about an access point on the Pere Marquette and just wanted to pick your brain about it. See if you had any experience with it. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

I sent you an email.


----------

